# Looking for a large tortoise sulcata/desert/ leo



## terracolson (Nov 3, 2009)

My sister and her hubby are looking for a large tortoise for the back yard. 

Please email [email protected]

They want one that is all ready to go in the back yard and roam... they will provide proper winter set up in the garage


----------



## Laura (Nov 4, 2009)

Pretty sure Ryans is still available.. call him...Local, and he lives outside...


----------



## terracolson (Nov 4, 2009)

Let me add they live in southern california


----------



## Laura (Nov 4, 2009)

Then they wont have a problem finding one or two or three!
Or still.. call ryan and maybe they can meet in the middle!


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Nov 5, 2009)

if you are in florida I have one for you


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 5, 2009)

Redfootedboxturtles said:


> if you are in florida I have one for you



How's the rescue business going, Vince?

Yvonne


----------

